# Rome to Abruzzo



## rwarren4

Would be interested in knowing which parts of Abruzzo are the quickest to access from Rome and most suitable for a mountain getaway in the hot weather. I suppose that the less easily accessible places would incur the lower property prices though.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

R


----------



## bunty16

rwarren4 said:


> Would be interested in knowing which parts of Abruzzo are the quickest to access from Rome and most suitable for a mountain getaway in the hot weather. I suppose that the less easily accessible places would incur the lower property prices though.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> R


The L'Aquila region I think is the nearest, despite the earthquake in 2009, there are some bargains to be had, houses that are not damaged, some that have been repaired, it is very beautiful, the mountain villages handy for the stada and quick route to Rome. A lot of people who live in Rome have holiday homes here. There is a good agency in Navelli, can't remember the name sorry


----------



## stefanaccio

I would check out Sulmona. On the Rome-Pescara railway line, beautiful town, not too far from the beach.


----------



## italy

suggest you need to cross the Apennines to escape humidity.. well the easiest way is through the mountain... inland ie to the west of the mountains you do not get the afternoon breezes.. so whilst L,Aquila is one of the coldest winter areas you will find that its also stiflingly hot during the height of summer.. so i guess i am saying the closest area to rome that has a decent climate without the earthquakes is the province of Teramo.. we can get to the Rome airport in about 90 minutes


----------



## Genzana

*The places closest to the motorway!*

Hi there,

All of Abruzzo is lovely, and most of it accessible from Rome. To see the shortest drive times, look at the route of the motorway (you can see the boundary of Abruzzo and Lazio in white dotted line):
avezzano - Google Maps

The towns close to the motorway exits will take the least time from Rome - you could probably reach Carsoli in 40 minutes or so.

Avezzano is the biggest town - but a bit industrial. Celano is gorgeous and close to ski resort Ovindoli. Tagliacozzo is a reasonable size and gorgeous too. Staying close to the motorway, you're within easy reach of the city of L'Aquila and also the eastern towns (e.g. Sulmona, Chieti, Pescara) and beaches.

There's wonderful history in this area of inland Abruzzo, but bear in mind that a lot of places are high altitude and will be very cold in Winter (good for the ski resorts though!).


----------



## italy

whilst on the face of it i agree with the above i also think that anyone buying has to take into account the problems of seismic activity.. i know its something that we all like to put at the back of our minds but one of the reason avezzano is not that pretty a town is that it was largely destroyed by a massive quake and we can all recall the recent L,Aquila one which killed far less than the avezzano one.. the area is a seismic cauldron and ignoring that fact is not wise.. the point is not that there will almost certainly be more quakes.. they happen constantly.. and historically which is how they support theories on quake prediction there is one due within ten years of the L,Aquila event in the province of L,Aquila... in fact they are quite specific about the area ... 

ok i know everyone will say life is too short to worry on that count and i agree ..getting in the car on an italian motorway is more dangerous .. but the problem is that buying places in these areas carries a premium on your costs.. for a start it will cost a lot more in winter fuels and you could also say that summer heat will involve a period where air con is a requirement.. if you choose an older property which can maintain the coolness then having it surveyed is essential to make sure the building is capable of standing in the constant tremors that occur.. basically if you have a building that develops cracks you run the risk of its certificate of being habitable being removed by the comune until it is made safe.. which can be and usually is very costly...

so my though is that its very wise to research well and look into things beyond the obvious .. i think many people have regretted choices made that involved very little research and accepting on face value what they were told rather than investigating deeply and assessing reasons why property in certain area of Abruzzo was being let go so cheaply compared to other.. 

obviously there are less obvious reasons even than the earthquakes.. climate difficulties .. access .. and believe it or not there are more people in italy made homeless and killed by water problems and landslides an area will always have reasons regarding its price per sq meter and i think anyone looking at property anywhere in italy would do well to search out those reasons to see how relevant they are to their choices


----------



## pudd 2

italy said:


> whilst on the face of it i agree with the above i also think that anyone buying has to take into account the problems of seismic activity.. i know its something that we all like to put at the back of our minds but one of the reason avezzano is not that pretty a town is that it was largely destroyed by a massive quake and we can all recall the recent L,Aquila one which killed far less than the avezzano one.. the area is a seismic cauldron and ignoring that fact is not wise.. the point is not that there will almost certainly be more quakes.. they happen constantly.. and historically which is how they support theories on quake prediction there is one due within ten years of the L,Aquila event in the province of L,Aquila... in fact they are quite specific about the are ok i know everyone will say life is too short to worry on that count and i agree ..getting in the car on an italian motorway is more dangerous .. but the problem is that buying places in these areas carries a premium on your costs.. for a start it will cost a lot more in winter fuels and you could also say that summer heat will involve a period where air con is a requirement.. if you choose an older property which can maintain the coolness then having it surveyed is essential to make sure the building is capable of standing in the constant tremors that occur.. basically if you have a building that develops cracks you run the risk of its certificate of being habitable being removed by the comune until it is made safe.. which can be and usually is very costly...
> 
> so my though is that its very wise to research well and look into things beyond the obvious .. i think many people have regretted choices made that involved very little research and accepting on face value what they were told rather than investigating deeply and assessing reasons why property in certain area of Abruzzo was being let go so cheaply compared to other..
> 
> obviously there are less obvious reasons even than the earthquakes.. climate difficulties .. access .. and believe it or not there are more people in italy made homeless and killed by water problems and landslides an area will always have reasons regarding its price per sq meter and i think anyone looking at property anywhere in italy would do well to search out those reasons to see how relevant they are to their choices


italy you yused to to push teremo as a safe place to buy but afeter the bad floods and frana and several deaths this year you seem to have gone verry quet central chieti reg near chieti itselve is verry stable we go out in the morning and come back at night and the road is still there we have good hospitals schools and living vilages not full of old people as they are near AQ i know you have run chieti down in the past pulution oil drilling and all trhat nonsence but i beleve in my heart central CH is on of the most stable areas in abruzzo , you only have to look at the nhouse prices a lot dearer than other areas , i wish when people look for houses and they are verry cheap would say to them selves why are they so cheap


----------



## christinedelrosso

*Abruzzo*

R, 

I live in Abruzzo Tocco Da Casauria in and between the national parks and know the area! (American/Italian)
How will you be getting here? Car, Train, Bus? 
How long are you staying? How much do you want to spend. How many people?
What kind of things do you want to do?
Caramanico is great. Clean, safe, quiet but walks in the mountains are easy from there.
let me know...I am more than happy to help. 

Sincerely, 
Christine
/SNIP/




i


rwarren4 said:


> Would be interested in knowing which parts of Abruzzo are the quickest to access from Rome and most suitable for a mountain getaway in the hot weather. I suppose that the less easily accessible places would incur the lower property prices though.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> R


----------

